# leaf square baby blanket



## patricia53 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, 
I've just joined and wondered if someone had the baby leaf blanket pattern. This is knitted in lots of squares with a 3D leaf at one corner. 
Thanks so much.

Pat


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this the pattern you mean?.....
http://www.knitandsew.co.uk/Sirdar+Snuggly+Kisses+DK+Knitting+Pattern+1903/0_caad041_caea124/PRLD137.htm


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Pat, I found this:

www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=baby%20leaf%20blanket%20pattern&sort=best&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf

I'm almost finished knitting this one:

http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/leaves.html


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The one you are probably looking for is a Leisure Arts book. You could check with your local library, if you don't want to buy it. There are some other links to similar patterns. You can also do a search for "counterpane baby blanket pattern"

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quilt-square-counterpane-with-leaves

http://thebutterflybalcony.blogspot.com/2010/08/1940s-knitted-counterpane.html

http://knitting-and.com/wiki/Quilt_%28Square_Counterpane_with_Leaves%29


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the links! All are gorgeous! I see some counterpane knitting in my future.


----------



## patricia53 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats the one. Many thanks missmolly.
Pat


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is one for you


----------



## Peggy fender (Aug 9, 2016)

I found the leaf motif pattern on Ravelry but can not see how to purchase it.


----------



## Peggy fender (Aug 9, 2016)

How kind of you! Thank you.


----------

